
Mueller Examining Trump’s Tweets in Wide-Ranging Obstruction Inquiry - jbegley
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/07/26/us/politics/trump-tweets-mueller-obstruction.html
======
mkempe
Mueller appears to be a modern Torquemada. Should every politician be hounded
by a nemesis of their own?

In the spirit of "Quis custodiet ipsos custodes" \-- politicians should be
under constant surveillance and at risk of removal and punishment lest they
always behave like angels. Isn't this the new standard in Western countries?
In China, I have been told Confucian legal scholars recommended the threat of
capital punishment for corrupt administrators.

